# This is why everyone hates in-car navigation systems



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From The Verge:

*This is why everyone hates in-car navigation systems*


> Subaru recently posted a YouTube video touting Starlink, the company's in-house navigation and entertainment system. You'd think they'd make it look good; companies are typically in the business of making their products seem like pure, unfiltered magic. Not Subaru, which is apparently content to let its in-dash electronics trainwreck over the course of one minute, 43 seconds.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Gives new meaning to the phrase "Newer Isn't Always Better". :sure: When I travel I use my Rand McNally Motor Carriers' Road Atlas for interstate directions and MapQuest for local directions.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I really like my Garmin Nuvi 50LM, even if it doesn't have "voice navigation" as an input feature. It's easy to use (even while driving). And of course the LM means Lifetime map updates are included (I did have to start using a microSD card a couple years ago when the maps exceeded the builtin capacity, but that hasn't made it any less functional).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone??

I like my car Nav. System a lot. Only fault is it depends on Sirius for traffic info, and I won't sub to that service just for nav. iPhone traffic is very good, so I use that when needed. 

Most unreal part of ad is a guy sitting for minutes to do nav before pulling away. Everyone I know would be on the road first, then doing nav.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Everyone??
> 
> I like my car Nav. System a lot. Only fault is it depends on Sirius for traffic info, and I won't sub to that service just for nav. iPhone traffic is very good, so I use that when needed.
> 
> Most unreal part of ad is a guy sitting for minutes to do nav before pulling away. Everyone I know would be on the road first, then doing nav.....


I still prefer OnStar's driving directions. I really don't like the nav systems in the dashboard. Distracting. But a cell phone's nav system works about the same as OnStar's nav system and we use that rather than pay the $16 a month for OnStar's directions unless we're on a trip or going to someplace like Hoboken. You can turn OnStar on and off at your leisure.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hear ya. 

I'd really be curious to know who'd be driving away asap vs. sitting at the curb punching buttons?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> I'd really be curious to know who'd be driving away asap vs. sitting at the curb punching buttons?


Depends on the circumstances. In 'my' city, I'd be driving immediately. If I had just landed in LA and had to drive there (I've never been to LA), I'd spend some time reviewing the route before pulling out.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't include me in the everyone hates category. The larger screen on the in car nav is superior to a 5 inch screen on a phone. But the phone map updates are better than what the car folks charge.

The reason why the in car systems are slow is that they usually pull data from a hard drive in newer models.

Sirius XM nav traffic is marginally acceptable. Its helpful on the interstates and turnpike roads. But they have one major flaw.
Assume you are on a highway and there's an accident midway between two exits, say 5 miles apart.
S-XM will highlight the accident at one or the other exit. Not really where it is. So it can be off by miles.
Frustrating when you are driving north, could have jumped off at the closest exits before the accident and a mile up or two up ahead you are stopped.
They blame the State database but the State website shows the mile marker exactly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> I'd really be curious to know who'd be driving away asap vs. sitting at the curb punching buttons?


What bothers me is people punching those buttons while driving. My son got hit a few years ago while sitting at a stop street by a girl who was playing with her nav system. At the time the nav system was stuck on the windshield, which is also illegal, I think, in NJ. So many laws, so few enforced.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Absolute statements are NEVER correct.
(See what I did there.)

That being said, there are certainly systems ... add on and built in ... that fall far short of easy to use.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> What bothers me is people punching those buttons while driving. My son got hit a few years ago while sitting at a stop street by a girl who was playing with her nav system. At the time the nav system was stuck on the windshield, which is also illegal, I think, in NJ. So many laws, so few enforced.


Mine is voice controlled, with on dial on the console to zoom in or out or nav. the map, unnecessary as the cursor can stay on your location as you move.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Mine is voice controlled, with on dial on the console to zoom in or out or nav. the map, unnecessary as the cursor can stay on your location as you move.


With OnStar, I've never seen the need for a map.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> With OnStar, I've never seen the need for a map.


Personal prefernce, then. I always want a map unless it's around the block or into town.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Gimme a '75 Nova and paper maps.

The only gadget I want in a car might be something to hold and play digital music so I don't have to listen to commercials.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm old school when it comes to map aid. I also don't do much taveling to new places.

But I do like windshield display as an aid if I was going to invest in one.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The wife and me are old school with maps (even with a GPS) - before we go on the big summer vacation trip, we buy the latest Rand McNally Road atlas we can find - to supplement the GPS directions. we also plan out our route with the atlas just as a sanity check on the GPS. Sometimes we even go a different route than Gus is using.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I really like maps, charts and even well drawn directions. But GPS is so convenient and generally error free, I've become a bit lazy.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I lIke to look at a map before I leave, then use gps in the car. I love in dash systems. May be missing a few things, but overall very good...


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I clicked on full article here and read the article. Then I watched the video
and it worked fine to me. Pretty nice but dangerous to look at screen.
GPS screen should pop up near drivers view to be safe. 

Anytime I drive somewhere new I mapquest it on this laptop first. And maybe
print out a map view. Carry free AAA maps as a backup in case gps breaks
or loses signal. I never get lost or run into something.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Huh- I didn't know Mapquest was still around. 

My screen is in center of dash, easy to see while still keeping peripheral vision on the road.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Huh- I didn't know Mapquest was still around.
> 
> My screen is in center of dash, easy to see while still keeping peripheral vision on the road.


My car is old. I don't have gps built in. I do have a portable that gave me problems.
Like pinched the cable in door and it broke. I was in the middle of nowhere, but had my maps.
Center of dash is way better than standard stereo/climate control area. I want the pop
up on windshield/see through display.

MapQuest will print properly and google maps won't. I confirm with both.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, there's the diff. I never print maps! And I am lucky enough to be able to use Apple maps.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

A lot of the new cars that have hud systems will show you the nav directions on the hud. That is really nice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I use my GPS for reassurance and estimating arrival times. My wife uses it to find fast food in unfamiliar towns when we travel. Sometimes I use it without a route set to give me an idea of where the road ahead goes (curves, intersections, etc).

When in use the GPS is center of the dash in easy view. Voice navigation is always off. I do have it set to chime five miles before each rest area.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as an aside...


NR4P said:


> Don't include me in the everyone hates category.


The thread title was pulled from the article title. As I have been reposting articles for ages, I have several simple rules: Cite where you get the source from, quote enough for the gist of the article, and provide a link back to the original article. Unfortunately, copy writers try to use power words to encourage click-through.

Back to action...

From what I see, technology in cars tend to lag the real world by a few years. Car play was introduced in 2013/2014, while Android Auto was introduced in June, 2014, so there is not enough time to introduce it into the cars. Also, anything meant for a car has to survive temperature extremes of a car interior parked outside a desert sun, or the cold of a Alaska/Canada/Michigan winter? Also, the high-tech innovations tend to be introduced in the high-end models first, then filter down to the lower models.

In-car navigation systems have been around for years. However, there is the problem of getting updates. A few years ago, a friend of mine checking into getting map updates for his in-car system.... and got a sticker shock of $500. For much less than that, he got a portable GPS unit which had better functionality, lifetime maps updates and traffic updates.

There is also an issue of firmware updates. Both iPhone apps and Android apps tend to receive regular updates through data. How will that be accomplished? Will there be a WiFi mode to download the updates while in the garage? Or through the Bluetooth connection via the cell phone?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Personal prefernce, then. I always want a map unless it's around the block or into town.


When we went to Hoboken (not the easiest place to drive to or in), my wife had a map to get us to Steven's Institute of Technology and we found the OnStar directions much easier. Boy, did they hide that place! Once you get there, it's nice but we'd never have found it using the map.

Yeah, I get the personal preference thing, but I really think the dashboard displays are distracting. Many times while adjusting the radio in my old cars I got distracted and almost had accidents. These things are worse, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scooper said:


> The wife and me are old school with maps (even with a GPS) - before we go on the big summer vacation trip, we buy the latest Rand McNally Road atlas we can find - to supplement the GPS directions. we also plan out our route with the atlas just as a sanity check on the GPS. Sometimes we even go a different route than Gus is using.


AAA used to send us precise maps for vacations to places we had never been to before. I wonder if they still offer that in their stores?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I really like maps, charts and even well drawn directions. But GPS is so convenient and generally error free, I've become a bit lazy.


Ahh, the laziness creep. That began a long time ago for me. Quite easy to cope with.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Huh- I didn't know Mapquest was still around.
> 
> My screen is in center of dash, easy to see while still keeping peripheral vision on the road.


For you perhaps. What about the people who are also on the phone or shaving or putting on makeup while using the in dash monitors? That's what scares me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> A lot of the new cars that have hud systems will show you the nav directions on the hud. That is really nice.


That I can see. Pontiac had a nice HUD on their Bonnevilles years ago (also had an air compressor built into the trunk) but that didn't go over very well. Probably before it's time. I miss Pontiacs.

Rich


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> There is also an issue of firmware updates. Both iPhone apps and Android apps tend to receive regular updates through data. How will that be accomplished? Will there be a WiFi mode to download the updates while in the garage? Or through the Bluetooth connection via the cell phone?


Getting there.....my Accord Navi (Alpine) updates the firmware via Bluetooth. Maps are still on a single DVD at this point. Traffic comes from FM, which in San Diego is fairly reliable. Not sure how this is once you're out of a Metropolitan area with good FM station coverage......


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> I use my GPS for reassurance and estimating arrival times. My wife uses it to find fast food in unfamiliar towns when we travel. Sometimes I use it without a route set to give me an idea of where the road ahead goes (curves, intersections, etc).
> 
> When in use the GPS is center of the dash in easy view. Voice navigation is always off. I do have it set to chime five miles before each rest area.


I need a newer , higher end GPS then - I need that Rest area alert feature !!! What model are you using , James ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

scooper said:


> I need a newer , higher end GPS then - I need that Rest area alert feature !!! What model are you using , James ?


I have two $75-$100 TomToms (bought through Amazon). Mine isn't a 'rest area' alert per se, but it is a Point of Interest (POI) alert where I set the distance and select the POIs I want to be included. And you can also select whether it is on your route, which I have set as yes. If not, then I could be traveling on a road near the interstate and the rest area alert would sound. I think the Garmin's have the same feature.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

My Nuvi50 doesn't have that per se, but it might be able to find Rest areas as a POI.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mine is a TomTom ... and is actually my second standalone GPS. My original TomTom from a decade ago had POI alert as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> That I can see. Pontiac had a nice HUD on their Bonnevilles years ago (also had an air compressor built into the trunk) but that didn't go over very well. Probably before it's time. I miss Pontiacs.
> 
> Rich


Yeah the hud version isn't a full map. It's a arrow and a name of the street and how far till you turn. The minimum info and one turn at a time to lead you there.. Very nicely done imho. I'll try and post pictures of it sometime.

I just love hud systems in general. So nice seeing your speed, as well as what you have your adaptive cruse control set to. Which is another awesome thing. Move that adaptive cruise control. More than I thought I would for sure.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

scooper said:


> My Nuvi50 doesn't have that per se, but it might be able to find Rest areas as a POI.


A quick scan of your manual shows you do have the alert feature (Select Settings > Proximity Points), but this might only be for red light cameras. Rest Area POIs are available on a number of web sites for free.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> There is also an issue of firmware updates. Both iPhone apps and Android apps tend to receive regular updates through data. How will that be accomplished? Will there be a WiFi mode to download the updates while in the garage? Or through the Bluetooth connection via the cell phone?


The firmware on my 2009 Ford Escape is updated by downloading an update file to a thumb drive, then inserting it in the USB port in the car and running the file. Some of them say it has to be done by the dealer because it is too involved for an ordinary consumer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

4HiMarks said:


> The firmware on my 2009 Ford Escape is updated by downloading an update file to a thumb drive, then inserting it in the USB port in the car and running the file. Some of them say it has to be done by the dealer because it is too involved for an ordinary consumer.


Yikes! Yes, that sounds _*so complicated*_. Another op. for the dealership to charge$$?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah the hud version isn't a full map. It's a arrow and a name of the street and how far till you turn. The minimum info and one turn at a time to lead you there.. Very nicely done imho. I'll try and post pictures of it sometime.
> 
> I just love hud systems in general. So nice seeing your speed, as well as what you have your adaptive cruse control set to. Which is another awesome thing. Move that adaptive cruise control. More than I thought I would for sure.


Sounds like OnStar. Just drive along listening to the radio and then the radio goes off, the fans go off and everything in the car is silent except for the traffic directions. A quick glance at my dashboard instrument display shows me how far I am from the turn. Not invasive at all.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I got stuck in a traffic jam this morning taking my daughter and son-in-law to LAX. I'm driving a 2004 Subaru Forester so there's no GPS at all. Fortunately son-in-law has a smart phone and he easily found an alternate route that got us to the airport in time to get them on the flight.

I had checked my iPod Touch Google maps app before we left home and didn't see any delays at the time, but that was at least 20 minutes before we hit the heavy traffic.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The only time I need GPS is when I'm looking for an exact address along a street I'm not familiar with.


----------

